# New Label: Dionysus...what a part animal



## RJBanks (Jul 15, 2010)

*New Label: Dionysus... party animal*

New label featuring Dionysus the Greek God of wine and fun. (This guy was the original party animal). I chose him because this Strawberry White Zin if a very fun summer wine. I also did a Peach Chardonnay using my new "fun" wine mascot.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 15, 2010)

i <3 it!!!! very good job!!!


----------



## millwright01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats great, man I need to find the time, these store bought labels are look ing plainer every day!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

RJBanks said:


> New label featuring Dionysus the Greek God of wine and fun. (This guy was the original party animal). I chose him because this Strawberry White Zin if a very fun summer wine. I also did a Peach Chardonnay using my new "fun" wine mascot.



Cut out his glass and let the color of the wine show thru.

Love the avatar, I remember that from before. Answer is 5 cm


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

